# Pachnoda Grub



## Parky (Jul 6, 2008)

Was thinking of starting culturing these, anyone had any experience with them? I found a good link earlier, need to find it again. Plus are they alright for my dwarf african bullfrog?


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Don't see why it shouldn't be. Just not too many as they are similar to wax worms. Just as a treat (or so I've been told) The beetles are just as good to feed to herps i beleive too. An adult beetle lives for six months only. Buy around 12 adult beetles, stick em in a tank and leave it for six months - you should have plenty of beetles and grubs to be playing with. They are fruit beetles (if you didn't know) so all you need to put in are things like left over fruit bits (if you have left over fruit bits!)


----------



## Parky (Jul 6, 2008)

Mujician said:


> Don't see why it shouldn't be. Just not too many as they are similar to wax worms. Just as a treat (or so I've been told) The beetles are just as good to feed to herps i beleive too. An adult beetle lives for six months only. Buy around 12 adult beetles, stick em in a tank and leave it for six months - you should have plenty of beetles and grubs to be playing with. They are fruit beetles (if you didn't know) so all you need to put in are things like left over fruit bits (if you have left over fruit bits!)


Cool, thanks.
I thought they might be useful as she gets bigger


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Definately, but not too many of the grubs - more the beetles. They are sun beetles. You may actually be able to find the beetles for sale rather than the grubs. Shop around for them, I've seen individual grubs for sale for a pund each on various websites. I bough some beetles (as pets) for 2.50 each, which i think is rather expensive (although i have seen them go for more)


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

the live food warehouse seels the grubs for a few £ a tub. the cheapest place by far. we breed our own now and its just a fish tank with about 6 inches of soil in the bottom and a heat mat underneath. we chucked the grubs in with some rotting wood and within a month we had little beetle coccons attached to the wood. now we have millions of the grubs, all different sizes, about 40 beetles and about 20 cocoons. we put stick insects in the top of the tank with privets and roses just to make it more interesting.


----------



## Parky (Jul 6, 2008)

tinkerbruce said:


> the live food warehouse seels the grubs for a few £ a tub. the cheapest place by far. we breed our own now and its just a fish tank with about 6 inches of soil in the bottom and a heat mat underneath. we chucked the grubs in with some rotting wood and within a month we had little beetle coccons attached to the wood. now we have millions of the grubs, all different sizes, about 40 beetles and about 20 cocoons. we put stick insects in the top of the tank with privets and roses just to make it more interesting.


Wow! sounds good, might try to do it like that.
Ive already purchased some grubs off Livefoodsbypost. That was £4.75 for a tub, not sure how many come in it though.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

The beetles like to fly - so when you lift the lid off the tank you keep them in - make sure you keep an eye out!!!! (oh, the beetles like to live in the substrate (not sure if tink said that) so if you wake up to find them all 'missing' - no need to worry!


----------

